# Looking for a first knife. Can’t decide.



## Alex Birkin (Jan 17, 2019)

looking for a first real chef’s knife. I live in Canada so the selection is quite limited. Trying to decide between the Mac mbk 95 and Tanaka blue#2 Damascus. Open to other suggestions as well. I am a home cook. Budget 200-250$. I will appreciate all the help I can get. Thank you.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Between those 2 the Tanaka is a no-brainer.


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

japanesechefsknife.com
Flat shipping worldwide US$7
Would you be interested in non-stainless? 
Much easier sharpening.


----------



## CookingVink (Jan 30, 2019)

Check out knifewear they have great Japanese factory and handmade knives. Great Canadian knife shop


----------

